# Mickey Mouse platy acting weird



## Wakenbake (Mar 25, 2013)

My tank got over ich a little over a week ago, I used salt and raised the temp. Neither of the platys were affected by it. The past 2 days he hasnt eaten or really moved much. He just squeezes into a tight spot between the glass and a rock. All my other fishes seem happy. Water parameters are great. When he does come put he rubs against the sand and plants but there are no signs of disease on him. Any ideas what it could be?

30g tank with an elec. blue ram, 4 glow tetras and another MM Platy.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

How long did you salt and raise temp? And what temp did you get up to?I fear you did not kill the ich!


----------



## Wakenbake (Mar 25, 2013)

I raised it to 86. My temp still hovers between 84-85 and I still have salt in there, I used 3 tablespoons of salt and always added what I took out during my water changes. I was gonna plan on starting to bring the temp back down monday and reduce the salt when I did water changes.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Wakenbake said:


> I raised it to 86. My temp still hovers between 84-85 and I still have salt in there, I used 3 tablespoons of salt and always added what I took out during my water changes. I was gonna plan on starting to bring the temp back down monday and reduce the salt when I did water changes.


Three table spoons per gallon,per 5gallons?When you did water changes did you vacumm the substrate?How long have you been treating?And don't lower your temp unless fish are showing stress from it.


----------



## Wakenbake (Mar 25, 2013)

I started the heat and salt march 18 and spots were gone 2 days later. Then I took out basically all my decor and vacuumed the sand thoroughly and it ended up being about 40-45% water change and I continued to do 25% water changes the next 3 days. I used 1 tablespoon per 10 gallons. I read tetras aren't as tolerable with salt so I didn't use the recommended 1 tbsp per 5g.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Ich | The Skeptical Aquarist
I have little faith in the salt treatment.Most who choose salt feel they're going "chemical" free, but truely salt is not a natural element in most fish habbitat.Salt is effective when using it to help osmoregulation of the fish and otherwise is just another irritant to the fishes skin,causing greater slime coat,sometimes.
The link is the life cycle of ich and if not killed it goes on and on for ........
I use kordon rid ich if I even think I see a spot.I have cardinals,serpaes,rummynose and glowlights for tetras,also discus and clown loaches(scaleless fish).
I highly recommend you use a real ich med and keep your heat up(it does shorten the life span{or at least help to}).Vaccumm your sand(I know this is diffacult),but if you read the link you'll see why it is so imprtant,especially if you don't see the ich.
I think you still have ich.
Many other diseases will be mascaraded by secondary infections that show other symptoms as the original illness was not diagnosed quickly enough and the stress involved with illness brings on other issues.
Ich is ich.


----------



## Wakenbake (Mar 25, 2013)

I was actually using kordon ich attack for a week and my fish just kept getting covered in more and more spots and thats why I looked else where and went with the heat and salt. I also couldn't even breath in my room because of the smell of the stuff and it looked my fish weren't benefiting from it. Is it worth tryin the rid ich or is it basically the same thing?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Ya,the ich attack is 100% herbal(boo hiss),the rid ich is malechalite green and formulin(real meds not freindly to the pest).I would start with 50-75% proper dose and see how your fish handle it .I already know I can use 100% dose but all tetras and scaleless fish are sensative.As long as you don't have any inverts. you value(and my pest snails seemed to tolerate this) I would recommend the rid ich(nonherbal).
Hope this helps.
Your water should look pretty blue with this med in it and should not have any noticeable odor.
Make sure you remove carbon if you use it (it's useless anyways).


----------



## Wakenbake (Mar 25, 2013)

Alright, i'll give it a shot. Thanks for the quick responses. I appreciate it!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Ich is not a hard disease to cure,but you have to KILL it,otherwise it's a killer.Early proper action can make it seem like a cough,the longer it gets to set up shop,the more cough seems like cancer,almost certain death.KILL IT!
Keep your heat up for one week after done treating ,follow directions.
You may need an airstone for oxygen if fish show signs of stress(I never have ).


----------

